# Diablo Tuner question



## Sport The War (Jul 3, 2011)

My cats have accidentally fallen off the car, is there a setting or something I can use to delete the rear o2's or disable the code for malfunctioning cats? :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Sport The War said:


> My cats have accidentally fallen off the car




There should be a way. I'm not familiar with the diablosport, but if there isn't I know you can pick up some O2 simulators for pretty cheap.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I heard only the SLP predator can "tune out" the rear O2's. I also read that the EPA banned O2 simulators and no one is allowed to sell them anymore.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You're not supposed to be able to get LT's/catless mids either. If you look hard enough, you'll find some 4 wire simulators. I just did a quick search and found a few... as well as some sites that show how to make your own.


----------



## IlliniGTO (Feb 28, 2011)

I know the SLP diablo tuner can do it, as thats what I did when I installed my long tubes. Not sure about the standard ones though...


----------



## gggto (Sep 21, 2011)

i've had success with the spark plug anti fouler trick. Buy 2 spark plug anti foulers from the help section at advance auto parts and drill the small end out to where your o2 sensor will screw into the anti fouler and then screw that anti fouler into the other one and screw the whole assembly back onto your exhaust. The anti foulers will hold the o2 sensor back far enough from your exhaust that it wont read all the unburnt fuel. Worked like a charm for me and it was a $5 fix.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

gggto said:


> i've had success with the spark plug anti fouler trick. Buy 2 spark plug anti foulers from the help section at advance auto parts and drill the small end out to where your o2 sensor will screw into the anti fouler and then screw that anti fouler into the other one and screw the whole assembly back onto your exhaust. The anti foulers will hold the o2 sensor back far enough from your exhaust that it wont read all the unburnt fuel. Worked like a charm for me and it was a $5 fix.


:agree Worked for me too, here is a picture of one side with the crossmember relived for clearance.
The Diablo Predator can shut off the post cat O2's I just did this instead.


----------



## LSGUNBK (Nov 15, 2011)

i have an exhuast lean on bank 1 and 2..it started when i had a leak..drove around for a while with it..now on top of that my diablosport is telling me i have (exhuast efficiancy below threshold)..should i delete the cats get a simulator..or can i doit through the dialo cuz shes burnin lotsa gas! 


list of mods- Dyno TUne- SLP LT- Magnaflow Three inch Full Exh-K&N


----------

